# Galaxy s3 from us cellular work on any other network?



## PLAYDROID (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys I bought a galaxy s3 brand new 32gb from us cellular retail Price because I thought it would work with att so far no. Its no rooted haven't tried Verizon sprint or t-mobile can someone help with unlocking if not I could sell it at a loss 
Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

first off, it more than likely will NOT work on any other network...second this is not the proper section to post this question, please leave the development section for releases only!


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Third, why didnt u just buy the phone from the carrier u wanted to use?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,
To unlock your Samsung galaxy s3 without rooting all you have to do is get the unlock code to unlock it.There are large number of service provider providing unlock codes for you Samsung s3.But i would like to suggest you to use the unlock code which is provided by the site Unlock-Zone.com because this site is reliable and here they provide the unlock code at reliable cost compared to other.To get the unlock code from the site you must provide some basic information about your phone like the country and the network to which the mobile is locked.After providing this information you will get the unlock code via mail ,using the unlock code you can unlock your s3 to use it with any other GSM network of your choice.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

PLAYDROID said:


> Hey guys I bought a galaxy s3 brand new 32gb from us cellular retail Price because I thought it would work with att so far no. Its no rooted haven't tried Verizon sprint or t-mobile can someone help with unlocking if not I could sell it at a loss
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

There is no such thing as unlocking a CDMA phone. USCC, VZW, and Sprint are CDMA carriers, their phones are locked to their respective networks by the ESN number. In some rare cases I have seen people convince one of these three to add an ESN to the network whitelist from a different carrier but it is extremely rare.

If you wanted to activate on ATT you should have purchased a GSM variant of the device, either T-Mobile, or international. The later is generally factory unlocked and can be activated on any GSM network worldwide (usually).

My advice would be to either sell it or try to trade it for an international variant (i9300)... or just use it on USCC.

It is possible to use Verizon devices on USCC and vice versa but I an not going to discuss the process. If you want to look in to it, Google will help you.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow....I should read dates before posting









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

